# Not music, but amazing nightingale song



## dedindi (Jul 7, 2019)

this season, nightingale nests only 10 meters from my recording studio
recorded him these nights

chain: mic pair AKG414 -> Drawmer 1969 -> EQ EAR825 -> Manley Vary mu


----------



## Vardaro (Jul 7, 2019)

Plenty of round robins!


----------



## Rob (Jul 7, 2019)

beautiful, thank you!


----------



## fiestared (Jul 7, 2019)

dedindi said:


> this season, nightingale nests only 10 meters from my recording studio
> recorded him these nights
> 
> chain: mic pair AKG414 -> Drawmer 1969 -> EQ EAR825 -> Manley Vary mu



AMAZING ! Fantastic recording quality ! Thanks a million for posting, I am crazy about birds, I spend lots of time watching them, especially the king of Earth the "common swift" not a singer but a little guy who stay in the sky at least ten months (some could stay in the sky 2 years) without landing, yes ten months ! and fly 200 000 km a year...


----------



## dedindi (Jul 17, 2019)

Rob said:


> beautiful, thank you!


my pleasure, Rob =)


----------



## dedindi (Jul 17, 2019)

fiestared said:


> AMAZING ! Fantastic recording quality ! Thanks a million for posting, I am crazy about birds, I spend lots of time watching them, especially the king of Earth the "common swift" not a singer but a little guy who stay in the sky at least ten months (some could stay in the sky 2 years) without landing, yes ten months ! and fly 200 000 km a year...



I live in the woodland, so I have about 100 species in spring and summer. love this music.
I know abt common swift - they have an amazing life. all the time on the wing.

here is the nightingale melody, it has a structure similar to human songs:


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2019)

this reminds me of a poem by Harold Monro, "The Nightingale near the House"...

Here is the soundless cypress on the lawn:
It listens, listens. Taller trees beyond
Listen. The moon at the unruffled pond
Stares. And you sing, you sing.

That star-enchanted song falls through the air
From lawn to lawn down terraces of sound,
Darts in white arrows on the shadowed ground;
And all the night you sing.

My dreams are flowers to which you are a bee
As all night long I listen, and my brain
Receives your song, then loses it again
In moonlight on the lawn.

Now is your voice a marble high and white,
Then like a mist on fields of paradise,
Now is a raging fire, then is like ice,
Then breaks, and it is dawn.

Harold Monro


----------



## fiestared (Jul 17, 2019)

dedindi said:


> this season, nightingale nests only 10 meters from my recording studio
> recorded him these nights
> 
> chain: mic pair AKG414 -> Drawmer 1969 -> EQ EAR825 -> Manley Vary mu



Olivier Messiaen composed about the birds..









Olivier Messiaen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dedindi (Jul 27, 2019)

Rob said:


> this reminds me of a poem by Harold Monro, "The Nightingale near the House"...



great poem, never read it before, thank you!


----------



## dedindi (Jul 27, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Olivier Messiaen composed about the birds..



Beethoven also quoted birds in Pastoral Symphony
here is cadenza for woodwinds based on the motifs of nightingale, quail, and cuckoo:


----------



## Rob (Jul 27, 2019)

dedindi said:


> great poem, never read it before, thank you!


I so much loved this poem that I wrote a piece for contralto and wind ensemble on it, which alas was never performed... the reason was that in my young composer’s naivité I wrote the score in concert. The conductor refused the score asking me to re-write it transposed and I was offended by his reply and sent him to hell


----------



## dedindi (Aug 4, 2019)

Rob said:


> I so much loved this poem that I wrote a piece for contralto and wind ensemble on it, which alas was never performed... the reason was that in my young composer’s naivité I wrote the score in concert. The conductor refused the score asking me to re-write it transposed and I was offended by his reply and sent him to hell


wow!!! 
do you still have the score?

btw, i can share this record in 24/48 if someone needs it


----------



## dedindi (Apr 17, 2020)

take a look at my other recording of the crickets choir recorded on august night 




here you can find the downloads of these soundscapes I'm wave 24/48, flac, mp3
it's free for listening and sound production
https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds

Serg


----------



## dedindi (May 11, 2020)

i was going to record bees for a long time
it was not an easy task
now i don’t think that bees are such hard workers as it described in fairy tales
a plum bush blossomed near the studio
i waited for bees one week connecting daily 100m of cables
but they appeared only once and buzzed just two hours
the wind hindered recordings
so there is only 10 minutes but it is excellent
this record is quieter than my other soundscapes
but I did not raise the volume to an unnatural level
bees are very quiet creatures


----------



## fiestared (May 11, 2020)

dedindi said:


> i was going to record bees for a long time
> it was not an easy task
> now i don’t think that bees are such hard workers as it described in fairy tales
> a plum bush blossomed near the studio
> ...



Good work, again, thanks. They probably are all syndicated... Joke appart, here we have a lot less bees than before, and one thing, most of them are not in a hive, they're solitary bees...poor babies...


----------



## Vonk (May 13, 2020)

I love the clear recording by the OP. Excellent.
There is an orchestrated part for a nightingale in Rhespghi's "Pines of Rome". It's six minutes in to this recording.


----------



## Stringtree (May 15, 2020)

I'm glad I caught this. Very enjoyable. 

Hilarious signal chain for the little primadonna. I'm surprised she didn't demand the U47.

Here's one of my favorites, and I haven't heard the wood thrush this year yet:




To my knowledge, we don't have your nightingale here in Northern US, but I could listen to the wood thrush for hours. I do, when it's back from wandering. 

Nice post!

Greg


----------



## dedindi (Jun 16, 2020)

fiestared said:


> Good work, again, thanks. They probably are all syndicated... Joke appart, here we have a lot less bees than before, and one thing, most of them are not in a hive, they're solitary bees...poor babies...


i thought that if the bees do not live in the hive, then they are wild and live in hollows
in any case, i did not know that they could live in isolation from the family


----------



## dedindi (Jun 16, 2020)

Vonk said:


> I love the clear recording by the OP. Excellent.
> There is an orchestrated part for a nightingale in Rhespghi's "Pines of Rome". It's six minutes in to this recording.




i'm a big fan of Ottorino Respighi, surprisingly nice music for the time when modernism captured many composers =)
i especially like his Fontane di Roma

in this video, the nightingale sings through a long delay processor =)


----------



## dedindi (Jun 16, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I'm glad I caught this. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Hilarious signal chain for the little primadonna. I'm surprised she didn't demand the U47.
> 
> ...



this is male
they usually sing while grooming and when the female hatches eggs
when children appear, they stop singing for fear of not waking children, as i understand it =)

of course, he asked for this legendary Neumann, but i don’t have a stereo pair =)

blackbirds are great!
they are not as technical as nightingales, but they constantly vary their repertoire imitating other birds
every week they have a new remix!

Serg


----------



## dedindi (Jun 16, 2020)

This review contains a transcript of the sounds of one overnight recording session featuring bird songs, cricket choirs, wind blowing, and other sounds of nature.

These soundscapes were recorded during spring in the depths of a mixed forest where a set of microphones captured a stereo panorama. The captured soundscapes are that of a meadow with a diameter of about 100 meters that produces a multi-level echo and deep reverb.

The nature concert opens with a nightingale recorded around midnight who tirelessly varies its song for an hour until it was frightened off by a creature who made a distinct rustle of foliage not far from the bird. The nightingale sings from the bush located on the left while the recording is balanced by the choirs of crickets audible, for the most part, in the right channel. In the center of the stereo panorama, you can clearly hear the wind sir the crowns of tall trees and then gradually subside towards the end of the track. In the background, another nightingale can sometimes be heard singing far in the depths of the forest.

Nightingale song accompanied by wind, crickets, and woodland sounds:


As you can hear, the soundscape is very much reminiscent of a musical performance since both the nightingale and the cricket choirs are tuned to a general tonic which in certain fragments of the recording is very close to the note E.

After some time, the nightingale resumes its chanting, now having settled in the depths of the meadow. The bird's volume decreased due to the distance from the microphone but now it sings closer to the far edge of the forest meadow and the reverb has become deeper and more distinct. In the second part of the recording, the bird bustle increases to proclaim the dawn of a new day.

Nightingale song in the predawn hours gives way to various bird calls and morning bustle:


On the left channel of the next soundscape, you can hear the red-backed shrike singing in the bush where the nightingale previously located. Perhaps it was the shrike nesting here who frightened off the nightingale. On the recording, the nightingale is still singing in the background surrounded by other birds.

Shrike morning calls with nightingale and multiple birds in the background:


The following short piece contains a bird trio of the shrike, warbler, and nightingale. The warbler that comes later has an alarm-like call that goes well with the chirping of the shrike who will soon be silent. The warbler and shrike are heard in the left channel while a nightingale, singing in the distance, fills the background.

Bird trio of shrike, warbler, and nightingale jamming together in the woods:


The final morning recording of this set features all the awakened winged inhabitants of the forest, including the woodpecker tapping at the trunks of pine trees and flying around the meadow. By this time, сrickets have fallen almost completely silent and are partially overshadowed by the morning bustle of many species of birds.

Morning bird orchestra featuring nightingale, shrike, warbler, and woodpecker:


download these recordings for free in mp3, flac, wave 24/48
https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## dedindi (Feb 14, 2021)

i finally uploaded the soundscapes i recorded in September. since the birds are entirely silent at this time, there are fantastic cricket choirs drowning in the sounds of the wind. here are four soundscapes i captured with different techniques ortf, xy, ms, and blumlein pair.

ortf


xy


ms


blumlein pair


free downloads https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## dedindi (Mar 7, 2021)

my summer attempts to catch the golden oriole song

Of all the birds in the Northern hemisphere, the golden oriole has one of the most bewitching songs often reminiscent of a florid flute melody if it were played in a low register. This rather large bird with yellow and black plumage prefers to live in the crowns of tall trees and rarely appears in open spaces.

When moving through the treetops, a pair of golden orioles are most likely to either perform what sounds like a genuine flute duet with fanciful variations or simply communicate by using harsh calls that resemble yowls of a cat whose tail has been stepped on.

This review contains a transcript of the sounds recorded in June during daylight hours featuring songs and calls of golden orioles accompanied by other birds, insects, wind, and other sounds of nature. These soundscapes were recorded in the depths of a mixed forest where a set of microphones captured a stereo panorama. The captured soundscapes are that of a meadow with a diameter of about 100 meters that produces a multi-level echo and deep reverb.

The recording session begins in the early hours, and a soft breeze can be heard moving the crowns of deciduous and coniferous trees in a sonic imitation of the sea surf, somewhat drowning out the bustle of morning birds. The golden oriole sings in the distance but its legato melody is clearly audible in the center of the stereo panorama and completely fills the background thanks to the layered echo of a forest meadow.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by other birds:


Closer to noon, the chirping of grasshoppers and bush-crickets comes to the foreground of the soundscape, creating a truly meditative environment, especially with the recurring rustle of the wind. Shifting a little to the right, the golden oriole spreads its song through the meadow, now complemented by muted calls of other birds including thrushes, wagtails, and swallows.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by insects and other birds:


By afternoon, the wind significantly picks up and completely masks all sounds produced by insects and birds, except for the loud communication between the pair of golden orioles still audible in the left channel. The couple alternates the scandalous call with their usual song performed in a higher register, and their voices gradually subside as the birds retire into the depths of the forest. Here you can also hear the creak of a tree swaying in the wind.

Listen to Golden orioles' talk accompanied by wind and other birds:


In the next soundscape, the golden oriole is localized in the left channel, while on the right you can hear the shrill call of the shrike and the distant song of another golden oriole. The wind, grasshoppers, and other birds also continue to harmonize.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by wind:


For your relaxation, here is another extended soundscape from June of this year recorded in the afternoon. The recording features the sounds of birds and insects of the grassy meadow sheltered in a dense forest far from urban or industrial areas. On this hot summer day, the insects not once interrupted their song throughout the heatwave while the wind intensified and abated, revealing small details such as the small hammering sound in the left channel. This is the sound of a song thrush attempting to break the shell of a grape snail against the stone to eat the slug inside. Spans of swallows and insects sometimes interrupt the idyllic soundscape by moving right in front of the microphones. Golden orioles can also be heard moving closer from time to time.

Listen to Woodland sounds—bird calls, insects, and wind recorded on a summer morning:


The soundscapes are processed with analog equipment and the maximum playback volume does not exceed their naturally-occurring volume levels, so you can listen to it without fear of hearing fatigue.


----------



## thorwald (Mar 7, 2021)

dedindi said:


> it's free for listening and sound production
> Serg


This is beautiful, thank you so much for sharing.

Reminds me of William Blake's _Spring_.

Is this for private or non-commercial use only? I could absolutely see this as background ambience for an album, as the quality is superb.


----------



## dedindi (Mar 10, 2021)

thorwald said:


> This is beautiful, thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> Reminds me of William Blake's _Spring_.
> 
> Is this for private or non-commercial use only? I could absolutely see this as background ambience for an album, as the quality is superb.


my pleasure, @thorwald 

great poem!

you can freely use any of my soundscapes in your music
just credit https://musictales.club/ in your release


----------



## thorwald (Mar 10, 2021)

@dedindi Thank you very much. Things are a bit uncertain at the moment, but if anything happens I will definitely give credit. ☺️

In case you're looking for more things to capture, I'd love to see some winter ambience, even though activity is usually quite sparse. Falling snow, wind, etc.

Thanks again for inspiring so many of us ☺️


----------



## dedindi (Nov 19, 2021)

thorwald said:


> @dedindi Thank you very much. Things are a bit uncertain at the moment, but if anything happens I will definitely give credit. ☺️
> 
> In case you're looking for more things to capture, I'd love to see some winter ambience, even though activity is usually quite sparse. Falling snow, wind, etc.
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring so many of us ☺️


my pleasure @thorwald 

the snow falls very quietly and this can hardly be recorded. I will try to record the hissing of the winter wind in the pines, it is a bit like surf.


----------



## dedindi (Nov 19, 2021)

i successfully caught a spring thunderstorm this year
on the recording, you can hear thunder, rain, wind, crickets, and of course a nightingale who occasionally weaves his song into the soundscape


----------



## thorwald (Nov 19, 2021)

dedindi said:


> my pleasure @thorwald
> 
> the snow falls very quietly and this can hardly be recorded. I will try to record the hissing of the winter wind in the pines, it is a bit like surf.


Sounds pretty nice, looking forward to whatever you manage to capture ☺️

Thanks again!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 19, 2021)

Not music... something much more. Every cat in the house woke up! Looking for breakfast, no doubt.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mekosmowski (Nov 21, 2021)

Use it in a piece.


----------



## dedindi (Dec 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Not music... something much more. Every cat in the house woke up! Looking for breakfast, no doubt.
> Thanks for sharing.


my pleasure, @LamaRose 
it's so good that cats can't sing)


----------



## dedindi (Dec 21, 2021)

mekosmowski said:


> Use it in a piece.


some have already done it


----------



## dedindi (Dec 21, 2021)

this recording of a nightingale was made on a May night
insects and other birds are silent because it was rather cold
the reverberation of the woods is clearly audible in the soundscape


----------



## dedindi (Dec 27, 2021)

here is last season's nightingale concert recorded at the end of May on a full moon
the night was warm, so the accompaniment of crickets is quite impressive


----------



## dedindi (Jan 30, 2022)

i uploaded two more soundscapes recorded last spring

here is an amazing rap battle between a thrush and a nightingale captured on a sunset


morning birds bustle in the including an intense conversation of swallows can be heard around 6:00


----------



## thorwald (Feb 1, 2022)

I can only repeat myself by thanking you for these wonderful new recordings as well, they are really amazing even without added music.


----------



## dedindi (Feb 13, 2022)

thorwald said:


> I can only repeat myself by thanking you for these wonderful new recordings as well, they are really amazing even without added music.


thanks, @thorwald 

i have not yet recorded the winter wind, but I hope to do it soon


----------



## dedindi (Feb 13, 2022)

uploaded two more soundscapes recorded in May and June last year

here are sounds captured on a hot summer day featuring grasshoppers, crickets, wind, and birds including a sparrow who flew into our meadow to make a bit of a fuss


another May sunset with thrush, nightingale, cuckoo, crickets, wind, and couple of cats walking along the roof near the microphones


----------

